# Before the War



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is a link its a FB page but a cool video show just how far the Philippines has not come. Same traffic problems but slower vehicles

https://www.facebook.com/filipinasnostalgia/videos/1643036012581038/


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Amazing video and loads of info on the page as well.
Thanks for posting..


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link, it's pretty amazing to see that far into the past.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Here is a link its a FB page but a cool video show just how far the Philippines has not come. Same traffic problems but slower vehicles
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/filipinasnostalgia/videos/1643036012581038/


Most of the contents are open sourced but some are member contributions


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That's an interesting site, another is "Home - Philippine-American War, 1899-1902" for anyone interested in that sort of thing.

Fred

Link added
Jet Lag---


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the links.

Here is another group of pictures from a fellow by the name of John Tewell. Pretty neat also with an abundance of pictures.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johntewell/sets/72157617770699569/with/3363683007/


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Thanks for all the links.
> 
> Here is another group of pictures from a fellow by the name of John Tewell. Pretty neat also with an abundance of pictures.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/johntewell/sets/72157617770699569/with/3363683007/


That is a great batch of old pics, thanks.

Gene thanks for the help, I don't know how to do some things.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is a great batch of old pics, thanks.
> 
> Gene thanks for the help, I don't know how to do some things.
> 
> Fred


You're very welcome Fred. Believe me, there are many things I don't know how to do too. Just ask my wife---I'm sure she has the list somewhere ---Hahaha


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow some really interesting stuff thans for the posts


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

WOW...that one section of the video shows parts of Roxas Blvd...you can really see how much land they have recently claimed out of Manila Bay...

Great link...thanks for posting...


----------

